# Eheim 2262 Media



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

My question is now I've notice that on the Box and Manual it shows putting the Eheim Ehfifix on top of all the Media but in other resources I notice it being place between
the Eheim Ehimech and the Eheim Ehfisubstrat Pro ? Witch is the best placement.

Eheim Ehfisubstrat Pro Made of sintered glass for long term use an the Azoo Quartz Balls Made from lava through high temperature process
Is one better than the other , Would Sintered Glass last longer than Lava , They both have to go thru a High Temperature Process to get there shape?


----------



## Ernie Mccracken (May 15, 2011)

I know this isn't going to be of much help, but I don't use it at all in mine. If I did, I would place it just above the ehfimech.


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

I always just try to keep the media getting finer as the water travels through it. 

Did you already buy media? For Bio filtration I have not found a better one then Seachem Matrix. It is dirt cheap compared to the Eheim products and according to Seachem it by far superior. I use Eheim media in all of the filters that I purchased brand new because it already came with it (To be clear I have no grope with the eheim media I actually like it a lot but on the new classics it is included in the price) but on all of the classics that I purchased used I filled them with Matrix.


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

I just got my 10L of Eheim Substrait Pro Media


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

Has any one use this type of filter ? Matala Filter
I was thinking of getting the Super High Density Dark Gray but was wondering if 
it would damage my pump of my Eheim 2262 filter.
Maybe be better to go with the High Density Blue
This will be use for the Top layer of the filter , I already have a Green Coarse Filter between the EfiMech and EfiSubstrait Pro
Any other sponges that I should look into?


----------



## niko (Jan 28, 2004)

Find some information from ADA when and why to use the foams you mention and when to use lava rock. I've posted and talked about that enough and other people have too. Go find it.

Most people in this hobby see the filter as a static contraption that you setup, run, and clean every so often. Our collective blanket approach is pretty stupid considering the stages that an aquarium goes through - both in the first few weeks and later too.

Something to think about - Eheim filter medias and their placing were meant for fish only tanks. In a planted tank the game is very different. One of a few things you need to do with the filter of a planted tank is to use the filter medias correctly. Or you can just setup the filter any way you like and when you have issues with the tank you will now about one thing you need to change - your filter media setup.

--Nikolay


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

You think using my last 2L of Substrait Pro {total of 10L} and find a thin sponge just to trap stuff 
going into the pump would work better?


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

Has any one use the BIO Filter Media "Matala" Filter Will the Super High Density Dark Gray 
create to much pressure for the Eheim 2262 filter when place as the top layer of the filter or should the 
High Density Blue be use instead ?
Is there any other sponge to use for the last layer before the pump?

http://www.fosterandsmithaquatics.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=5163+5187+15799&pcatid=15799


----------



## bsmith (Dec 13, 2006)

niko said:


> Find some information from ADA when and why to use the foams you mention and when to use lava rock. I've posted and talked about that enough and other people have too. Go find it.
> 
> Most people in this hobby see the filter as a static contraption that you setup, run, and clean every so often. Our collective blanket approach is pretty stupid considering the stages that an aquarium goes through - both in the first few weeks and later too.
> 
> ...


Could you ease link to any information substantiating your comment that Eheim filter media and ots placement (it's order in the filter I assume) were meant for fish only tanks?


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

I think I'm going with 30ppi Blue Poret Foam , It comes in a 13x13 need to cut down to 12in round to
fit in the canister. I was think the 45ppi but would have to clean it more often than the 30ppi.

http://www.swisstropicals.com/Poret Filter Foam.html


----------



## inkslinger (Jan 1, 2005)

I went with the Poret 30ppi foam but had to remove about 1-1/4L to get it to fit with the Eheim small lattice on top so I could place the cover on.


----------

